# acrylic paint?



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

hey guys just a quick question
i got a ledge today from one of the members on here and i wanna paint it tonight if i get a chance, does acrylic paint run when its been sprayed?
would i have to paint it and then seal it with g10 or something?


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

I've never sprayed acrylic paint, but when painted on with brushes it's quite sticky and won't run off. It's working well for me unsealed on foam ledges in dry snake vivs, but wouldn't last well if you had to clean it a lot or the inhabitant of the viv had any claws, it forms a film and will peel off readily if you're not careful. Good luck with your project!


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

tinyfish said:


> I've never sprayed acrylic paint, but when painted on with brushes it's quite sticky and won't run off. It's working well for me unsealed on foam ledges in dry snake vivs, but wouldn't last well if you had to clean it a lot or the inhabitant of the viv had any claws, it forms a film and will peel off readily if you're not careful. Good luck with your project!


i meant if i sprayed it with water sorry =]
and its for s crestie so wouldnt need much cleaning or theres no worry of claw damage


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah, I see! No, once dry, acrylic paint is waterproof. 

And yes, it *should* work for cresties, but I've never tried. They do lick things more than snakes, so I would make quite sure the paint is non-toxic (I read that some pigments used in acrylics can be toxic, the acrylic base is usually safe once dry). I had to email the address on the back of the tubes when I did mine and they were very helpful when I explained what I needed to know and sent me the MSDS for the paints (Material Safety Data Sheets).

:2thumb:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

tinyfish said:


> Ah, I see! No, once dry, acrylic paint is waterproof.
> 
> And yes, it *should* work for cresties, but I've never tried. They do lick things more than snakes, so I would make quite sure the paint is non-toxic (I read that some pigments used in acrylics can be toxic, the acrylic base is usually safe once dry). I had to email the address on the back of the tubes when I did mine and they were very helpful when I explained what I needed to know and sent me the MSDS for the paints (Material Safety Data Sheets).
> 
> :2thumb:


well its childrens paint so i cant see it having any sort of toxin in it


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, I agree, if it says they are for children that should be safe. It's artists' paints that have the nasty pigments, and the tubes I used were from an artists' range so I had to make sure. :2thumb:


----------

